
Reusing an ancient industrial Robot for Art - transistor-man
Recently finished reviving an ancient SCARA robot, adding a modern control software, giving it a paintbrush and with the help of comrades python-ing it into painting with a paintbrush.<p>Its a bit heavy on the robot mechanical and electrical side, but there&#x27;s a github repo of image processing to synthesize the brush paths and I thought you folks might be interested.
======
transistor-man
The robot documentation is here: [http://transistor-
man.com/bluebot_revival.html](http://transistor-man.com/bluebot_revival.html)

A quick video demo: [https://vimeo.com/213723506](https://vimeo.com/213723506)

This is also an entry into the robotart competition, there's a login to vote
for art that interests you.

[https://robotart.org/](https://robotart.org/)

Our team didn't have access to a brand new robot, so we revived a scrapped one

